# Will Ferrell switch video



## metfoo (Jul 17, 2002)

Is it going to be released? I think its great apple has a since of humor with that. I would love to download a copy of it.


----------



## zots (Jul 17, 2002)

Where did you hear about that?  I would laugh my arse off, he is the funniest man alive!


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 17, 2002)

It was at the very beggining on the Keynote today. The replay at the beginning of the keynote replay. It's hillarious!!!!


----------



## Alex (Jul 19, 2002)

I want to see this again and again, Someone start a petition (jk)

sigh.


----------



## DualG4X (Jul 19, 2002)

yeah they play it at te begining or the end of every replay of the keynote, its the funiest on they have, well the Stoned Ellen Feiss commercial is real funny too


----------



## spitty27 (Jul 19, 2002)

if u want i can put it online in mp4 format at 4MB...just send me an email if u want it and ill post it

spitty27@mac.com


----------



## azosx (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DualG4X _
> *yeah they play it at te begining or the end of every replay of the keynote, its the funiest on they have, well the Stoned Ellen Feiss commercial is real funny too  *



Ha ha.  That's the impression that I got from Ellen as well.


----------



## spitty27 (Jul 19, 2002)

http://technojunkie.org/~berniec/ferrell_switch.mp4

http://homepage.mac.com/antel0pe/files/ferrell_switch.mov


----------



## dualcube (Jul 19, 2002)

"my name is Will Farrel and i'm a porn actor."

it was hilarious


----------



## spitty27 (Jul 19, 2002)

it wont be up for a long time because there is no way in hell im paying for .Mac....download it while it lasts


http://homepage.mac.com/spitty27/ferrell_switch.mp4


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 20, 2002)

I cant dowload it! HELP!

The Mac Geekette


----------



## djhpr (Jul 20, 2002)

hold down mouse button on link, save as


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 20, 2002)

Ok Thanks!!!


The Mac Geekette


----------



## Daeyin (Jul 20, 2002)

wow...

.mov file was 15.8 MB
.mp4 file was 3.9 MB

I mean, I knew there would be a difference... but only 1/4th the size! That is fricken awesome.


----------



## i & i (Jul 21, 2002)

They are several very funny spoofs of the Ellen Feiss ad here:

http://www.wemakedotcoms.com/ellen


----------



## DualG4X (Jul 22, 2002)

hahahaha, thats great !!


----------



## DualG4X (Jul 25, 2002)

they took it down


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 5, 2002)

Someone has the videos posted here 
for all that haven't seen them yet


----------



## Ã¼bermacÂ®â¢ (Sep 6, 2002)

Can't....resist....telling everyone....that Will Farrell's ad....isn't funny!

What the hell people?  That's funny?  Well I guess I know why Saturday Night Live is still on the air.  

Don't get me wrong, Will Farrell is sometimes funny, and I'd rather watch all Will Farrell all of the time than have to watch 10 seconds of Adam Sandler, but the Ad doesn't make me laugh at all.


----------



## Anim8r (Sep 8, 2002)

OK, I just have to ask...

Is ubermac a PC troll? Cause I can't seem to find a post anywhere where he has anything positive to say about Apple or the Mac. Even on those rare  ocassions when he tries it comes out as a slam.

So I have to ask,
"Ubermac, why are you here?"


----------



## Ã¼bermacÂ®â¢ (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm just here for the pizza man.  

The commercial isn't funny, what can I say?

Think Different.


----------



## Ã¼bermacÂ®â¢ (Sep 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anim8r _
> *OK, I just have to ask...
> 
> Is ubermac a PC troll? Cause I can't seem to find a post anywhere where he has anything positive to say about Apple or the Mac. Even on those rare  ocassions when he tries it comes out as a slam.
> ...



Hey Ed Spruiell, shouldn't this guy get a formal warning for attacking me like this?  These are some pretty harsh words.  I may disagree with some things, but I'd never call someone a troll or ask why they are here.  

Oh well, I guess I'll e-mail Ed and ask him about this if he doesn't reply in a day or two.


----------



## Inline_guy (Sep 9, 2002)

I think the commercial is neat.  I enjoy the whole switch concept and I really like the way they are done.... (I liked the look at the Oscars too). And I like the Will one, because I think it is nice to see Apple take a step back and not take themselves so serious all the time.  It is always good to be able to poke fun of yourself.  Good for the soul.  That is the same reason I like SNL really... It gives many starts a chance to spoof themselves, and I can not help but think that it is good for them.

Matthew


----------



## vanguard (Sep 9, 2002)

I have to agree with ubermac.  It's not funny to me either.

Everybody said it was funny so I was kind of excited when I found it.  I called my wife over (she's not into computers) and we watched it together.

When it was over we just kind of looked at each other and agreed that it wasn't funny to us.

While it's not really positive for macs, I thought the drunk gamers switch ad, http://drunkgamers.com/switch0001.shtml, was really funny.

Vanguard

PS  I'm not a PC troll.


----------



## Anim8r (Sep 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by übermac® _
> *
> 
> Hey Ed Spruiell, shouldn't this guy get a formal warning for attacking me like this?  These are some pretty harsh words.  I may disagree with some things, but I'd never call someone a troll or ask why they are here.
> ...



Actually I questioned wether you were, I didn't actually say you were. I just get tired of seeing all sorts of negative posts from people who it seems have no real love for the Mac platform (ie; Windows users/trolls).

Nothing personal meant by it just wondering.

I found the Farrell spot mildly amusing, but I liked the punch line.
Also, as has been pointed out by someone else... you rarely find MS indulging in this sort of self-deprecating humor.


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 9, 2002)

Will is cool, although that wasn't the funniest thing he's ever done, but his mannerism, and his proclaimed profession at the end of the clip, lol, makes it funny and so Will Ferrell. One of my fav SNL moments was when J Reno was on his dance show, lol, he couldn't even keep himself from laughing.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 9, 2002)

Is there a site where I can see stuff that Will Ferrell has done?
Video clips would be awesome as I knew not of this funny man before his "switch" video. (hey - I don't watch tv, what are you going to do? Shoot me? )


----------



## Ã¼bermacÂ®â¢ (Sep 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anim8r _
> *
> 
> Actually I questioned wether you were, I didn't actually say you were. I just get tired of seeing all sorts of negative posts from people who it seems have no real love for the Mac platform (ie; Windows users/trolls).
> ...



Seems to me that you are lying, and have called me a troll yet again.  Nothing personal?  Gee, if that's not a personal attack, then what is?


----------



## edX (Sep 9, 2002)

well, i thought long and hard about the first post when i saw it - was it an insult or not? It certainly comes close. but it is also a question i have been asking myself. However i just took the time to review all 38 of ubermac's posts and i admit that he has made contributions to technical threads. He still seems to be less than pleased with a lot of stuff, but that hardly makes him a troll. certainly thinking the will ferrell video was not particularly funny doesn't qualify as being a troll. if it did, both vanguard and i would have to be called trolls as well. (i found it _mildly_ amusing, but nothing i would watch a second time. but then i only find will ferrell mildly amusing in general). so at this point i would like to consider this a question asked and answered. no, he does not appear to be a true troll. 

some people are going to reflect negativity. as long as they do so within the rules of this site, then they are entitled to do so. we should not question everyone's intentions when this happens. so i would simply ask everyone to keep their opinions about others to themselves or to privately communicate with the moderators if you suspect someone is here to cause trouble. we will then keep a more watchful eye upon them. publicly questioning someone's intentions is not generally very productive.

ubermac - i wouldn't be so quick to point fingers and suggest punishments after your recent string of deleted posts that got no personal action taken against you. consider the lack of action taken here as an equal judgement. however i will be quick to step in and issue warnings to either you or others if anything more like this continues. you are right - we won't put up with flaming. 

if anyone wishes to discuss this further then start a new thread in site discussion. otherwise let's leave this thread to its original topic and treat each other with a little respect.

'nuff said.


----------



## edX (Sep 9, 2002)

since some people don't understand directions, the further discussion about this thread has been split from this thread and moved to site discussion as i requested. any more discussion of this subject in this thread will be deleted. 

the rest of you can go back to laughing or not laughing at the video. sorry for the interruption.


----------

